# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Thought I'd share...

## Suzi

I'm giving you a sneak preview to a post I've got scheduled for the FB page this afternoon.... 




> Someone once asked me what the hardest thing about running the forum was. I think they were expecting me to say something about the time I spend there, the time fielding various requests for various people who want to post research posts, or dealing with comments, emails, here and the messages which aren't nice. 
> It isn't any of those things and it's been playing on my mind so I'm practising what I preach and getting it out of my head. 
> The hardest thing for me is when I've either built up a relationship with a member or when I've helped them to change their mind about taking their own life and then I don't hear from them when they become well/more stable. I know, sounds stupid doesn't it? That I have sleepless nights wondering what happened to members who have left and moved forwards? 
> Selfish maybe.. But DWD is a safe place, it's somewhere that we get to know our members and it is like a family. I've met some of the most amazing people through the forum and people who have become lifelong friends.... 
> So, if you've been a forum member it'd be great to know how you are. If you're a member here on the FB page it's be great to know how you are. I worry you see, about each and every one of you! 
> Lots of love Suzi

----------

Allalone (23-03-19),Jaquaia (22-03-19),Jarre (22-03-19),magie06 (22-03-19),OldMike (22-03-19),Paula (22-03-19),Strugglingmum (22-03-19)

----------


## magie06

That's lovely. As you say, when people leave, you wonder how they are doing. It would be nice to know how they are doing.

----------

Suzi (22-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

You're a truly amazing person and I am so proud to call you my friend

----------

Suzi (22-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Ahh Jaq, I see my brainwashing has worked lol.... Seriously, I'm nothing special. 
I do wonder about the people I've sat up with overnight or something talking them into getting proper help and not taking a final way out....

----------


## Mira

I can see how that would be something. I do not know many people. But there are a few I wonder how they are doing too.

And you might see it as you are nothing special. I would say we are all human. But what you do is special.

----------


## Suzi

Thank you...

----------


## Paula

> And you might see it as you are nothing special. I would say we are all human. But what you do is special.


I couldnt have said that better myself.

As you know, Suzi, I felt like that last night. Its one thing to say that weve done the best we can, its another accepting that.....

----------


## Suzi

It is.. And yes I was mindful for you too.. (hugs)

----------

Paula (22-03-19)

----------


## Allalone

As most of you know Ive had tough few months. Id never commented on a forum let alone join one and share my story with you all. I can honestly say that without DWD Im not sure where Id be right now. In some way shape or form you have all helped with your comments of encouragement, advice, a nudge now and then and a little bluntness. Thank you all.

SM-a special thank you. You know why, keep fighting hun.x

Suzi-Im going to share with everyone what I said to you last night. I wouldnt be here today without your help. You saved me Suzi. Im not sure that thank you will ever be enough. Im so pleased that I can call you my friend. You truly are fantastic!!

----------

magie06 (23-03-19),OldMike (23-03-19),Paula (23-03-19),Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you so much for such lovely words, but hunni you're doing all the hard work, all I'm doing is waving my pompoms and cheering you along!

----------


## Allalone

> Thank you so much for such lovely words, but hunni you're doing all the hard work, all I'm doing is waving my pompoms and cheering you along!


I’m saying it how I see it Suzi!! :O: 
I might be working hard but your pompom waving, cheering and support has made me work hard.

----------

Paula (24-03-19),Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Good, I hate slackers..  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------

Allalone (23-03-19)

----------


## Paula

> Good, I hate slackers..


Yeah, you wouldnt believe the strict headmistress behind her smile ......  :Surprised:  :(sweat):

----------

Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## OldMike

Suzi is a very special lady not only does she talk the talk she walks the walk and goes the extra mile and more  :Panda:

----------

Suzi (24-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

You're all far too kind....

----------

